# Craftsman 351.21717



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey all you turners out there, I finally joined your ranks (kinda, sorta, maybe) by picking up a used lathe a couple weeks back. Its nothing special, actually, given 
the reviews and comments on the thing it really is "nothing special" 
I grabbed up a Craftsman 351.21717. Long story short, if you got a good one, you got a good one!! Otherwise, generally considered a bit of a headache. So far, she's running just fine. The lathe was hardly ever used. In fact, still has the packing grease on the bed and there's barely a nick on the thing. So here's hoping I got a good one. 

Not much in the way of accessories came with the thing, however it was pretty complete with the exception of the indexing wheel and 1 38mm wrench.. 

So if any of you folks out there, have one or run across one, I'd appreciate your dropping me a note and see if we can work something out...Most of the parts for this lathe are NLA via Sears PartsDirect..

thanks
bill


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

As if you don't have enough to do, Bill.......VBG.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

And there seems to be more coming all the time... soon, too soon I fear, I'm going to have to make some decisions regarding just where to take all of this..

But in the mean time... its from one money pit to another:sold:


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi, Bill. I have one of those lathes. It's worked reasonably well. I'd sell it, but it would end up costing a lot more than I would get out of it, to buy another lathe. The indexing wheel really doesn't work to well. I need to drill all the holes out a couple/few thousandths. By the way, you need 2 of those 38mm wrenches. Don't know if have one or none!

If you want to turn anything really large, take very light cuts. It's fairly easy to stall that thing.

And you are right, not many parts available for it. I used to change the headstock assembly on them rather frequently years ago. The replacements were the mechanical(reeves) drive, not the electronic speed control. Mine however is still original.

Hope it works well for you


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

A money pit is right.....VBG.

I hear that it costs 10 more for the utensils than it does for the stove.....


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Bill, 

I found a discussion of that Sears/ Colovos Co. lathe at:
Craftsman variable speed wood lathe model # 351.217170 - by Zodosh @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community

Paul


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dmeadows said:


> Hi, Bill. I have one of those lathes. It's worked reasonably well. I'd sell it, but it would end up costing a lot more than I would get out of it, to buy another lathe. The indexing wheel really doesn't work to well. I need to drill all the holes out a couple/few thousandths. By the way, you need 2 of those 38mm wrenches. Don't know if have one or none!
> 
> If you want to turn anything really large, take very light cuts. It's fairly easy to stall that thing.
> 
> ...


Hi Duane... Thanks for the heads up on the indexing wheel. For now, I'm not too worried about the thing, it was just 'missing'.. that and one of the wrench's'. So far, she seems to run just fine. I really have nothing to compare it with, but for what I've attempted so far, I've had good fortune. The biggest obstacle thus far has been the chisels I'm using. I picked up a set from Pennstate Ind. Not a great set, but good enough I suppose. Out of the box, the edge on each one is crap. I"m somewhat surprised by this. I expected to have to do some honing, but gheezzz these things need some serious attention. While at a Rockler store last Friday, I picked up a carbide tipped round. Holly smokes, what a difference! 
I"m not really expecting any great things out of this unit, just needed something to turn a couple legs for my rocker and I wanted something to play with to see if turning would be something I'd like to get more involved with. I've gotten several requests for tables with turned legs/spindles so for now, This lathe should fit the bill if she holds up.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

PRDarnell said:


> Bill,
> 
> I found a discussion of that Sears/ Colovos Co. lathe at:
> Craftsman variable speed wood lathe model # 351.217170 - by Zodosh @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community
> ...


Thank ya Paul... 

I came across that thread "after" having bought the lathe. In fact, I ran across several threads of similar content after having bought the lathe *L*. No so sure I would have picked it up would I have read all of the reviews first. Usually I'm damn near anal about doing my homework, but this popped up on Craigs List and I jumped on it. I will admit however, for the limited amount of use I've given it thus far, I can't complain in the least. There is indeed a certain amount of instant gratification when playing on a lathe...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

> ...Most of the parts for this lathe are NLA via Sears PartsDirect..


If you knew who made it for Sears, you might be able to get some parts. Sears always changes a few things from the OEM product so all parts don't interchange.:'(


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Knothead47 said:


> If you knew who made it for Sears, you might be able to get some parts. Sears always changes a few things from the OEM product so all parts don't interchange.:'(


John..

I looked up the Mfg. and found the lathe was contracted out to Sears by a company known as Colovos out of Ill. Tried to dig a little deeper and from what I could gather (and I may be wrong here....)) it appears the lathe was made in Taiwan. I didn't come across any data that woud have told me of any other similar lathes under a different branding. 

Alot of the woodworking forums have at one point had a thread or two on this unit...the bottom line when it comes to repair parts :dance3:Lots of luck:dance3:

Fortunately, at this point I seem to have one that will at least get me thru the rocker project... and with a little luck, enough play time to determine if I want to invest in a better unit.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

It would be highly unlikely you would find who they made lathes for in the past. Sears, as a rule, keeps major parts for 7-10 year usage.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

The lathe dates back to somewhere around 99-00. 

I guess the good news would be that I managed to get the front legs for the rocker project turned without any problems. The lathe performed well. Not having any experience with a lathe prior to this, I can only assume the lathe performed well *L* Even better news is that the now turned legs for the rocker don't have to be spot on because of shaping to be done later in the project. 

ahhhhhhhhhh life is good


----------

